# 17.Norwegentreffen in Berlin 15.02.2020



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2020)

Bald ist es wieder soweit - am 15 Februar findet im Abacus-Hotel Berlin das allseits beliebte Norwegentreffen statt. 

Ist wer von unseren Boardies oder gar vom Team vor Ort?


----------



## ralle (14. Januar 2020)

Ich bin dabei - Reise schon am Donnerstag Abend an, um am Freitag etwas für die Kulinarik zu tun (Austern - Sushi)  frischgezapftes Urquell usw. um am Samstag in Ruhe klönen zu können.


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2020)

Sehr schön   
Ossipeter ist ebenfalls da, der hockt wieder am Flohmarktstand.


----------

